# AUCTION ALERT!



## mbroberg (Jul 12, 2013)

*Break open the piggy banks...............Search under all of your cushions.................Dig the change out of your car (what used to be an) ashtray.​​

This pen


is going to be auctioned on eBay for the benefit of the Oklahoma tornado victims.  The auction will begin on Tuesday, July 16 at 8:00pm pdt.  Lets break a record with this one!

Thanks to Don Vann (Vanngo5d), Jim Fischer (J_B_Fischer), Aurelian Cojocaru (AurelianC), Chris Nirenberg (cnirenberg) and Jonathon Brooks (Brooks803) for this donation!​*


----------



## Jim Burr (Jul 12, 2013)

NIce effort guys!! Well done to the team:biggrin:


----------



## tbroye (Jul 12, 2013)

Just got CC paid off and now this.  Well it is for a worth cause and I would to have a real beautiful fountain pen.


----------



## mbroberg (Jul 15, 2013)

Just a reminder. This auction starts tomorrow.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## mbroberg (Jul 17, 2013)

*This auction is now LIVE!!!!

Handcrafted Fountain Pen The Pen Is as Mighty as The Sword | eBay

BID_BID_BID!!​*


----------



## cwolfs69 (Jul 17, 2013)

*My bid is in*

just placed my bid on the pen. I dont know how many have actually seen the pen but i have. i had a chance to hold the pen at the MAPG and it is a  remarkable piece of work. unbelievable craftsmanship. my bid is not that high so i thoroughly expect to me trivial in the bidding but i am trying. again, for those of you who have not personally seen the pen, it is remarkable. Jonathan did a beautiful job on the blank, the sword was cast just for the pen in Romania, there is not a flaw in the finish on the pen, the size is perfect for writing. gorgeous piece of work. i am blown away that the group are letting it go for auction, but it is a good cause. 
 if you haven't, bid yet,  *GET GOING*.


----------



## edicehouse (Jul 17, 2013)

I have seen the pen also, and much like Charlie said it is a work of art.  This is not a pen you will want to use, but one you will want to put on the wall.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 17, 2013)

Placed my bid, now lets see how long I'm in the lead.


----------



## Brooks803 (Jul 17, 2013)

Woohoo! Looks like the bidding has taken off. Can't wait to see how well it does.


----------



## mbroberg (Jul 17, 2013)

For those of you on Facebook please post about this pen or just share the post from my page:
https://www.facebook.com/OhioPenworks

And for those on Twitter, please tweet about the auction or just retweet from my page:

https://twitter.com/OhioPenworks

Get the word out any way you can!!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 17, 2013)

Back on top for a short time:wink:


----------



## alphageek (Jul 17, 2013)

Hmmm... my bid didn't make it to the top.... But it bumped it a little.


----------



## SteveG (Jul 17, 2013)

There, it took some bucks, but I grabbed my place in the limelight.
Steve


----------



## SteveG (Jul 17, 2013)

Not in the limelight no mo. My observation: these auctions are lots more fun when done here on the site with Mr Ed calling it.
Steve


----------



## mbroberg (Jul 17, 2013)

I just saw that for some reason the portion of the listing that talks about "Global Giving" says that 25% of the sale price will go to the tornado relief fund.  That is incorrect.  100% will go to the tornado relief fund.  I used the same template that I used for the last two auctions but for some reason the percentage magically changed.  I'll call eBay tomorrow and get it straightened out.


----------



## mbroberg (Jul 18, 2013)

mbroberg said:


> I just saw that for some reason the portion of the listing that talks about "Global Giving" says that 25% of the sale price will go to the tornado relief fund.  That is incorrect.  100% will go to the tornado relief fund.  I used the same template that I used for the last two auctions but for some reason the percentage magically changed.  I'll call eBay tomorrow and get it straightened out.



I just got off the phone with eBay and was told that the designated percentage can't be changed once the auction starts.  They want to prevent people from starting an auction with 100% going to a charity then right before it closes changing it to a lesser amount.  Even though I want to change it to a higher amount they claim that it can't be done.

*Here is what I am going to do.  When the auction ends the Global Giving program will take 25% of the selling price.  I will make a direct donation of the rest.  
100% of the final sale price will go to the charity.​*​
Keep those bids coming in!!


----------



## SteveG (Jul 18, 2013)

As is typical @ EBAY, we probably won't see much action until the close time for the auction.


----------



## mbroberg (Jul 20, 2013)

We are at $256.00.  Is tbr3345 a member here or just a person who knows an awesome looking pen when he sees it?


----------



## tbroye (Jul 20, 2013)

Yuuuuuuuuup! Waiting to get out bid. Come on guys give mea challenge.   It is an awesome pen.


----------



## tbroye (Jul 21, 2013)

Will be leaving for the Dog Park in a few minuets will be following auction on my iPhone while the dogs play and I watch the pretty women play Volleyball next to the park.


----------



## tbroye (Jul 21, 2013)

Yahoooo got a beautiful pen.  Send me the invoice, but don't send the pen until Monday the 29th will be out of town for the week.


----------



## tbroye (Jul 22, 2013)

it's paid 4 didn't need invoice.  Now I will have to wait until I get back next Monday so it can be shipped.  Had to give up on bidding for another item so I could get this.  My High bid was $300 but it didn't get that far.


----------



## mbroberg (Jul 22, 2013)

Congratulations Tom.  I'll pack it up now but wait until the 29th to ship it.

Thanks to everyone who bid!


----------



## tbroye (Jul 22, 2013)

Today was my lucky day.  I was able to snag the other time items I was bidding on for way under what they normally go for.  Somebody was asleep and mouse.  I am getting a beautiful pen and 2 diecast Indy car models for my collection.  Think I am going to go out to the shop and move the pen turning stuff out of the way and another display cabinet so I can look at all of the instead of rotating them..


----------



## cwolfs69 (Jul 23, 2013)

congrats Tom, you have just purchased a real piece of art. Just glad one of our members was able to get the pen. i bid what i could and more, (wanted it badly) but am glad we raised a little more for the cause. enjoy, i know having seen the open in person, it is a real piece of pen making history her on IAP.


----------



## tbroye (Jul 23, 2013)

I am looking forward to seeing it late next week. Flying out Wednesday afternoon To Boise Idaho to pick up 12year old Grandson and then off to Indy for the Brickyard 400 will be back home on Monday afternoon. Had I planned it better I would have left today to go to Eldora for the NASCAR Truck race on Dirt. I see by the practice time the 3 world of outlaw drivers and fastest. Larson, and the two Blaneys. The pen will be shipped out Monday.


----------



## tbroye (Aug 6, 2013)

*It's here*

The pen arrived yesterday afternoon.  All I can say is WOW.  The thing is a work of art the clip alone was worth the price.  I have never seen a kitless pen up close what a work of art.  It took me a few minutes to figure out how to open it, went back to pictures to see.  Right now it is in a locked display case with my collection of Indy 500 models and memorabilia.  I want to thank those who worked on it you are truly inspiring and great craftsmen.  The pen should have gone for more than I paid but I am not complaining one bit.  Will I use it? maybe someday but for now I is displayed like a work of art.


----------



## Brooks803 (Aug 6, 2013)

tbroye said:


> The pen arrived yesterday afternoon. All I can say is WOW. The thing is a work of art the clip alone was worth the price. I have never seen a kitless pen up close what a work of art. It took me a few minutes to figure out how to open it, went back to pictures to see. Right now it is in a locked display case with my collection of Indy 500 models and memorabilia. I want to thank those who worked on it you are truly inspiring and great craftsmen. The pen should have gone for more than I paid but I am not complaining one bit. Will I use it? maybe someday but for now I is displayed like a work of art.


 
Tom, congrats again on winning the auction! I'm glad the pen arrived safe and sound. I'm sure the rest of the team would agree in saying a big Thank you for your kind words on our work. I hope you enjoy it for a very long time. I also hope that you do use it every once in a while...it's a very comfortable pen to write with. I'm very happy that a fellow IAP member won the auction. I know that you'll appreciate the efforts that went into it's creation.


----------

